
Interview with CTO of Buffer, Sunil Sadasivan - teomoo
https://www.bugtrackers.io/interview-buffer-sunil-sadasivan
======
rajnikant
He mentioned in Interview that they have only 500,000 access tokens but
assuming the user base of buffer it should be more.

